# existe-il un msn avec web cam pour macOSX3 ?



## Woulia (27 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
J'ai entendu dire qu'il existait un msn messenger pour macOSX3 avec web cam mais je suis allée sur telecharger.com et je ne trouve pas de msn avec l'option de web cam.
Savez-vous ou je peux me procurer ce programme ou si tout s'implement il existe vraiment ???
MErci
Woulia


----------



## squarepusher (27 Novembre 2004)

Malheuresement je ne crois pas qu'il existe  .  Mais tu as d'autres solutions pour faire de la " web cam" avec tes amis  . Par exemple toi avec le logiciel ichat  et tes amis qui doivent être sur pc avec la dernière version du logicile AIM. Il y a des rumeurs comme quoi l'équipe de développement de microsoft  travaillant au port de programmes sur mac os X serait entrain de déveloper la vidéo conférence sur msn messenger mac . On en parle dans la section rumeur de ce forum je crois .


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2004)

MSN pour Mac ne supporte pas la fonction vidéo. Ça viendra, ou pas dans le futur, nul ne le sait. Par contre, un logiciel, assez discret, devrait pouvoir intégrer cette fonction dans un proche avenir. Il s'agit de dMSN.

Passe également voir sur OSXfacile, une section consacrée à la vidéo-conférence sur Mac y est disponible.

Et n'oublie pas de faire une recherche sur ces forums, c'est un sujet qui revient de manière récurrente.


----------



## Foyan (27 Novembre 2004)

MSN Mac avec audio et vidéo n'existe pas (encore ???).
Il y a d'autres possibilités qu'iChat et AIM (*iVisit*  et *ISPQ*, entre autres), mais, outre que les résultats sont moins bons qu'avec iChat, je pense que tu auras bien du mal à convaincre les pcistes d'utiliser un autre logiciel que MSN.
Toutefois il ne faut pas désespérer, car, après tout, il n'y a pas si longtemps, ils ne juraient que par NetMeeting !


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> MSN pour Mac ne supporte pas la fonction vidéo. Ça viendra, ou pas dans le futur, nul ne le sait. Par contre, un logiciel, assez discret, devrait pouvoir intégrer cette fonction dans un proche avenir. Il s'agit de dMSN.
> 
> Passe également voir sur OSXfacile, une section consacrée à la vidéo-conférence sur Mac y est disponible.
> 
> Et n'oublie pas de faire une recherche sur ces forums, c'est un sujet qui revient de manière récurrente.




probleme avec dMSN , cela vient sur le bureau mais apres cela ne s'ouvre pa probleme de java ou de reconnaissance bizarre dont j'ai deja entendu parler sur le forum a vos macs .. y a t il une solution?


----------



## macintroll (22 Décembre 2004)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> probleme avec dMSN , cela vient sur le bureau mais apres cela ne s'ouvre pa probleme de java ou de reconnaissance bizarre dont j'ai deja entendu parler sur le forum a vos macs .. y a t il une solution?



Apparement c'est pas encore le cas:


> First of all, video conference is still under development, I have it working on my own PC but every computer is different, if it doesn't work for you, the most likely reason is your internet config or the inet config of the person you are trying it with.
> 
> Requirements
> *- Windows or Linux, there are no jmf libraries (Java Media Framework) for mac os at the moment so macos will not work*
> ...




 :hein:


----------



## novaoui (28 Décembre 2004)

Je recherche également une version msn pour mac qui aurait la fonction webcam car tous mes contacts sont malheureusement utilisateurs de pc. Je n'ai pas trouvé, par contre j'ai réussi à en persuader un bon nombre de se connecter avec yahoo messanger qui est très pratique et facile d'utilisation. L'image webcam est très bonne. Seul problème il n'y a pas le son.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Décembre 2004)

Existe pas


----------



## novaoui (28 Décembre 2004)

quoi ? yahoo messenger?
bien sûr que si.
Es tu sous mac os10?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

Hello,
 Il y a bien YahooMessenger....


----------



## novaoui (28 Décembre 2004)

et oui c'est ce que je disais, ses fonctions ne sont pas aussi performantes que msn mais c'est déjà pas mal et il permet d'utiliser la webcam.Je m'en sers juste pour cela d'ailleurs et je continue mes conversations sur msn, j'ouvre les deux quand je me connecte. C'est très pratique, il suffit juste de convaincre ses contats. Moi je leur ouvre un compte sur yahoo et ils n'ont plus qu'à télécharger le logiciel.D'autre part je me dis que ceux qui ne veulent pas faire cer petit effort ne méritent pas de chatter avec moi sur msn. Voilà, ça prend deux secondes. Stop à la toute puissance de msn, il faut trouver autre chose pour contourner le problème.


----------



## novaoui (28 Décembre 2004)

http://www.zdnet.fr/telecharger/mac/fiche/0,39021720,39054659s,00.htm

voici le lien pour télécharger la version yahoo messenger pour mac

après il suffit d'ouvrir un compte yahoo comme pour msn
bon courage


----------



## sop (30 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir tout le monde,
je voulais savoir ce qu'il preferable netmeeting ou ivisit pour faire de la visioconference avec des pcistes?
de plus j'ai cherché netmeeting pour mac à telechager mais j'ai pas trouvé . quelqu'un peut il me dire où le trouver?
merci


----------



## mxmac (4 Février 2005)

bonjour tout les gentils switcher.... votre mac vous a été livré avec ichat qui est bien meilleur que tout les autres et qui via AIM permet la visio avec le son....

Avec vos ami que vous n'avez pas encore convaincu faites leur le croche pate suivant... vous les invitez et négligeament vous invitez un pote sous mac sur ichat... la il se prend un gros shoot... c'est aussi bon que le visio conf de FT mais ça coute rien... apres le choc un tour sur l'apple store pour leur montrer le mac mini... et paf un switcher de plus...


----------

